# Lost PFD's at Cache Bar



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Pulled off the Middle Fork on 6/26 and due to crowd and rushed loading job left a bunch of PFDS there. 3 or 4 Extrasport HiFloats (B57s), a Kokatat, some others. All bundled together. Thanks.


----------

